

We bend time to make our world make sense - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/9/time/making-good-use-of-bad-timing

======
parkaboy
If anyone is curious, my colleagues and I have a study published on this sort
of stuff, which has a nice background section.

Open-Access:

[http://journal.frontiersin.org/Journal/10.3389/fpsyg.2013.00...](http://journal.frontiersin.org/Journal/10.3389/fpsyg.2013.00046/abstract)

Our finding is that these effects can actually stick around for a bit if you
adapt to one condition (say causing something to occur with a motor act) and
then change it up (having something occur without a motor act).

